

The 12 best designs from the past 100 years - rei999
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/28/tech/best-design-100-years-zaccai/index.html

======
zw123456
The A380, what? No, 747 obviously far superior, please, Oh I see, it is CNN,
that explains it.

